# Can't Ride In a Miniskirt!



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm starting this thread as an official public service announcement.

As this young lady is demonstrating, you can not ride a motorcycle in a miniskirt:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

See what I mean:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

The model Jordan is demonstrating that you can not ride a horse in a miniskirt either!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

that top pic is really doing the rounds, here is the original forum that had it clicky

You should see some of the photoshops!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> that top pic is really doing the rounds, here is the original forum that had it clicky
> 
> You should see some of the photoshops!!
> 
> ...











Some of those are hilarious!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

:laugh: and


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> that top pic is really doing the rounds, here is the original forum that had it clicky
> 
> You should see some of the photoshops!!
> 
> ...


hahaha that was great!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what else can they not ride in skirts?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that are some cool pic,s


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

this one was also cool seince the real photo made a lot of stink around here.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

lol she got a fat ass


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

These are funny!!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

lmao, those photochops are great







.

but technically that isn't a mini skirt, I could probably use it as a tent







.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i still find them funny


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

OMFG Those are just too damn funny


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep um coming guys 
those are great


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

that thing got huge.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[quote name='bobme' date='Dec 10 2004, 01:01 PM']


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

She's so ugly !


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

thats great


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Honestly though, that is sick sh*t, i'd be Screamin one liners at her if i ever saw em cruisin on by


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hilarious, especially the one w/ the Clintons


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hilarious, especially the one w/ the Clintons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she has a nice ass

p.s. i have a big penis


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

LOL, jewelz that froger game one is awesome


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

thoroughbred said:


> she has a nice ass
> p.s. i have a big penis
> [snapback]791205[/snapback]​


Now, let's be realistic. Not even this kid could see your penis if he looked.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh sh*t some of those are great


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO THE LAST ONE!!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

LMFAO to this whole thread!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I just made this one.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

LMAO this sh*t is great


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I just made this one.
> [snapback]791372[/snapback]​










you should have that for your avatar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Soooo funny, here's a couple of my faves


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and this one...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and this...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow those are some funny pictures LOL


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

LOL

This is one best threads ive seen on here in a while LMAO


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

lol i hope she gets sun burn


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Wow u guys have some really goos photoshop skills


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> Now, let's be realistic. Not even this kid could see your penis if he looked.
> [snapback]791305[/snapback]​


your right , no kid could see my penis,do i look like a white, old catholic priest ? lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh god thats some funny sh*t :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn`t know I could have such fun with such a big ass.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

deff. one of the funniest threads in a while


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

LMAO





















It's really nice to start a reading reading this thread







....those pics crack me up!


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

Funniest thread I've seen in a looong time!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Bahaha this is hillarious, some pretty creative photoshop idea's out there...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

f*cking awesome


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I agree, this is one of the best off topic threads in a while.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

[edit] Can't hot link to the picture.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Look what the Croc Hunter caught!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










the croc hunter caught a red x


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> [snapback]792062[/snapback]​


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Haha that one with condaleeza and bush owns all!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, you dug that one up! Still funny!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


What?! Thicken' up that skin and quit crying.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


filo, stfu. that's fuckin hilarious


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


I am offended by your Patriots avatar and signature. Take it down.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OMFG FILO almost everything is OFFENSIVE to you......

u need to chill out someitme and get LAID


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> OMFG FILO almost everything is OFFENSIVE to you......
> 
> u need to chill out someitme and get LAID
> [snapback]880032[/snapback]​










his boyfriend is away on vaction

and filo stfu already
everyone on this board is bored of you
just leave this site already.nobody likes you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Filo !


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hey Filo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny! I'll be surprised if you dont get the finger!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

omg,jordan is a slapper


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hey Filo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah jewelz for prez!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hhaahah thats great.lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG FILO almost everything is OFFENSIVE to you......
> ...

























A Day without Filo?



Jewelz said:


> Hey Filo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























That fit...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

god damn it i need photoshop









as if filo would ever leave, but he is being a little bitchy today


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

reposty!!!!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I'v never been so turned on by a photoshop thread in my life.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i love this thread, its even better now filo is offended. That hasn't happened since the last time someone expressed an opinion.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


Hahaha no its not its funny sh*t!!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> reposty!!!!
> [snapback]880766[/snapback]​


It hasnt been reposted

just dug up again


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i love this thread, its even better now filo is offended. That hasn't happened since the last time someone expressed an opinion.
> [snapback]880807[/snapback]​


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

haha great thread!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Hey Filo !
> 
> 
> 
> ...










lol its funny how I can say one sentence and i causes chain reaction of replies lol. this thread rulz.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Filo !
> ...


Glad you could laugh! When that 'one sentence' is utterly ridiculous, you should expect it! Glad to see you changed your diaper and think this thread 'rulz'


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Filo !
> ...


Probably because everyone values your membership here on the site


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This thread is just hillarious
























My compliments to all the creative minds here on piranha-fury


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> [snapback]879489[/snapback]​





jan said:


> This thread is just hillarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bill clinton one is amazing!

This is most definitley one of the funniest threads in a very long time.

Thumbs up to all you creative people


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't create any of these pics.. I found them elsewhere, like on that link to a different forum thread on the 1st page


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahaha those are f*cking great!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Filo said:


> That one with the Pope is offensive. Take it down.
> [snapback]879795[/snapback]​


pot..kettle..black...


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats savage!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

wow thats totally brutal, I wonder how many people lost their lunch and spilled their coffee when they saw that balloon ass. AHAHAHHAAHAHHAAHHAAHAH


----------

